# Marshall JVM 410h



## JCChicken88

Like new condition and has never been gigged, maybe 20 hours on it. Footswitch included. Looking for $1,100 OBO or ideally a trade for a EVH 5153. I'm located in Maryland.


----------



## JCChicken88

Price drop bump
1k


----------



## Stringjunkie

Take a vacation to SW Florida. Bring your amp...


----------



## JCChicken88

Lol shipping won't be that bad man. Send me that tasty 5153!


----------



## Stringjunkie

I've always wanted a JVM. I've only played the 1w, which was the first one I sold out of 3. I just have to try it out first man. My love for the amp is only based on specs and examples of JVM tones. 
I know what my 5153 can do, and it is good.


----------



## JCChicken88

You got the 50 or 100w? I'm looking at an alternative to forking out the money for a SLO. I'm looking for a punchy metal tone to run simultaneously with my 2203KK. What style you playing on yours?


----------



## Stringjunkie

I have the 50w. And I'll play anything, literally it does it all.


----------



## JCChicken88

Plenty of clean headroom for the clean channel at high volumes?


----------



## Stringjunkie

Yeah, I turn up the gain and then vol to suit. Plenty for me. The clean channel gets very dynamic so clean sound is there but you can get a bit of hair if you hit the strings. A lot of that will depend on pups too. Mine are all pretty hot except for my strat. And it stays pretty friggin clean to me. 
What don't you like about the JVM?


----------



## JCChicken88

The only thing I dislike about the JVM is noise. It's really not as bad as people make it out to be but I run it at the same time as my 2203KK which has the noise gate. I would venture as far as say it's like a slightly more articulate 800 but a tad less organic sounding. If that makes sense lol.


----------



## JCChicken88

Friday bump! The price is great! Buy this!


----------



## drgordonfreeman

Do you have any more pics that show each side of the amp? Also, does it have the original Marshall tubes in it?


----------



## JCChicken88

I'll post some more pics tomorrow. And it has jj tubes in it now.


----------



## keennay

What does OBO (as shown after the price) mean?


----------



## JCChicken88

Or best offer.


----------



## JCChicken88

Also willing to trade for nice Les Pauls, Flying Vs or JCM 800s or 900s.


----------



## JCChicken88

And I just retubed and biased it 30 minutes ago! 
JJ KT77s with high gain preamp tubes.


----------



## pcozby

Any interest in trading for a Gibson V?


----------



## JCChicken88

Not really interested in a V. Someone buy this!


----------



## JCChicken88

This price is a damn steal!


----------



## Bflat5

any interest in a USA Jackson soloist?


----------



## JCChicken88

Nice guitar but not really interested. I can't believe this hasn't sold yet! Good deal with chuckmeh, he could vouch for me. If he's still around lol.


----------



## Bflat5

I'm surprised it hasn't either. That's the amp I want right now. If I had the funds right now I'd take it.


----------



## JCChicken88

Oh well at this rate you'll have the funds to buy it before it sells. Ha!


----------



## Bflat5

If you still have it I'll take it when I do!


----------



## JCChicken88

Bump


----------



## JCChicken88

Also into trades for Orange amps or Ceriatone Yeti or Chupa


----------



## JustinG60

any interest in a Marshall JCM900 4100 50th Annivarsary? White tolex, white grille cloth, black Marshall script. it's #29 of 50 ...case queen. break it out once a month to run the circuits. 

not sure i want to sell it but a JVM410H would make a great back up to my Orange Rockerverb 100 ...or replace my JCM2000 TSL100 Voodoo metal modded haha

oh, also in MD. just outside of Baltimore


----------



## JCChicken88

Beautiful amp but idk if I would really get along with a dual reverb. I've heard too many bad things.


----------



## JustinG60

ahh yeh, the old ones seemed to have some issues but since this one was made in 2012 it's been solid for me. if you change your mind or want to play it in person let me know. thanks
Justin


----------



## JCChicken88

Bump! Still available


----------



## JCChicken88

Friday price drop! $900 plus shipping. This is a steal on this amp. Someone buy it!


----------



## bulldozer1984

Nobody wants it for $900 ? Wow. Tough times.


----------



## JCChicken88

I'm shocked also. $150 worth of new tubes in it also. JJ KT77s.


----------



## Frankv

PM Sent..


----------



## JCChicken88

More pics! Someone buy this!


----------



## Frankv

Payment sent.. Ship that puppy...


----------



## JCChicken88

SOLD! Ordering a Rockerverb right now!


----------



## Frankv

Deleted. Problem resolved


----------



## JCChicken88

Dude, you just said the amp sounds good! When that amp left me the reverb worked without a hitch! U can't just go blasting me in a public forum over your idea that the reverb now doesn't work. I can't just believe u that it doesn't work now when it just worked 4 days ago so how can I just hand you your money back with just your word, idk you from a complete stranger and your not very active on the forum so I just can't believe something magically broke in transit. I'm not trying to be a jerk, I just know what I heard just 4 when I played it for 2 hours before boxing it up.


----------



## Frankv

Deleted


----------



## Frankv

Post deleted. Problem resolved


----------



## Stringjunkie

Have you looked to see if a wire came undone in transit?


----------



## JCChicken88

It worked when it left my house. Such a little problem such as reverb don't u think I would've addressed that before shipping it to u? I have a world renown amp tech 5 mins from my house (big crunch). I would've took it there no problem if there was anything wrong with the amp. You have been nothing but shady since I first started negotiations with u about this amp. I shouldve expected this. But im just not gonna give u your money back based on your word, I don't even know you!


----------



## Frankv

Post deleted. Problem resolved


----------



## Stringjunkie

Sorry, none of my business. I just thought it might be an easy fix on the reverb tank. I don't even know there IS a reverb tank on that amp. I'll shut up now.


----------



## Frankv

Post deleted


----------



## JCChicken88

It's a digital reverb. And idk what else to say other then it was working when It left my house.


----------



## Frankv

Deleted


----------



## Frankv

Deleted


----------



## Frankv

Deleted


----------



## Frankv

Ok, I have a better update for everyone. After tempers cooled we have begun to reach a settlement.


----------



## Frankv

JCChicken88 said:


> Like new condition and has never been gigged, maybe 20 hours on it. Footswitch included. Looking for $1,100 OBO or ideally a trade for a EVH 5153. I'm located in Maryland.



OK guys, I just have to do this because I don't want anyone else to get Fu$ked but this guy.. OK... See the quote above. That was what I was agreeing to purchase and fully trusted that was what I was getting. Afterall, we are forum members together right? 

Initially I thought I had resolved the matter with him but after getting a report (with photos) from Voodoo amps I am afraid I really got a royal screwing by this guy. Below is the email I got from Voodoo amps detailing what is wrong with this (like new 20 hours) amp.. Check it out.. I'll post the photo proof later.

QUOTE FROM CINDY AT VOODOO

"Hi Frank!

Per your conversation with Trace this morning, we are not sending you a video, just pictures of the amp – they are attached.

I will briefly describe each picture (in order)

1. Resistor changed
2. Resistor on the board was cut
3. Shorting leads are over exerted
4. Same as #3 but on the other jacks
5. Glued FX Loop button
6. Same as #5 but on second button
7. Bad soldering on Tube Socket
8. This is where the Reverb Board should be"

END QUOTE


What can I say but just WOW.. The only thing I can do about this is flood the forums with news about this guy so no one ever gets screwed again. I am looking at a complete replacement of the motherboard, reverb board and all the labor involved.

What I find just incredible is this guy actually had the balls to tell me he checked the reverb and it worked before he shipped the amp.. That is impossible since the reverb board isn't even in this amp anymore. 



JCChicken88 said:


> It's a digital reverb. And idk what else to say other then it was working when It left my house.



And this one.... 



JCChicken88 said:


> When that amp left me the reverb worked without a hitch! U can't just go blasting me in a public forum over your idea that the reverb now doesn't work. I can't just believe u that it doesn't work now when it just worked 4 days ago so......I just can't believe something magically broke in transit. I'm not trying to be a jerk, I just know what I heard just 4 when I played it for 2 hours before boxing it up.



I suppose this guy really doesn't know what reverb sounds like.. Must be right?


So, take this as a work of warning. There are people out there that don't give a shit what they do to others.


----------



## Frankv

And here are the photos.

1. Resistor changed








2. Resistor on the board was Cut out






3. Shorting leads are over exerted







4. Same as #3 but on the other jacks







5. Glued FX Loop button







6. Same as #5 but on second button







7. Bad soldering on Tube Socket







8. This is where the Reverb Board should be"






So there you have it guys. Be very careful out there.


----------



## Guitar-Rocker

Hmmmm, Photo's don't lie much at all. Definitely some obvious problems in there.


----------



## Frankv

Guitar-Rocker said:


> Hmmmm, Photo's don't lie much at all. Definitely some obvious problems in there.


 
Total and complete shock to me as I never expected this at all... I even found this over at the JVMforum.



jcchicken88 said:


> Perfect condition 410H. No mods, everything in perfect working and no blemishes anywhere on the amp or footswitch. Only selling Cus it does way too much than I need Lol. Will trade for a EVH 5153 or sell for $1100 obo. I'm located in Maryland and will ship.



No Mods? What?


----------



## lovehifi

Did you pay through paypal so you can go after a refund by filing a claim? So sorry this happened to you. Some people!


----------



## Frankv

lovehifi said:


> Did you pay through paypal so you can go after a refund by filing a claim? So sorry this happened to you. Some people!



It'smy fault. I should have purchased youR 410h...See what happens when you go for a cheaper price. I know your amp was flawless. 

Thanks so much for your concern. It's very much appreciated


----------



## Frankv

Guys, I have to add something here. The moderators here have been absolutely fantastic in trying to resolve this. I was really surprised when Led Zep Fan, a super mod over at my home forum mylespaul, started the ball rolling. I have heard from a few mods already, all extremely interested in the details of what happened here. I suppose when you have a con man in the house it has an effect..

Bottom line is this. I don't expect I will get a resolution because no one can force this guy to compensate... Even making a report here won't matter cause all he has to do is change his name when he joins other forums. Surfice to say Voodoo will make the amp right and it will sound terrific... It just has become a very expensive JVM 410h. I sure hope I like it...


----------



## Marshall_Watts87

that's what happens when you get a 410 for $900


----------



## Frankv

Marshall_Watts87 said:


> that's what happens when you get a 410 for $900




Not sure I agree but ok.. Let me fix that statement " that's what happens when you get a 410 for $900 from a con artist or cheat"' there, that's better.

In this case it was originally advertised at $1200. Looking on eBay completed sales show many selling used in the $1100 range. Much more then that and they sit there. Take away eBay fees and PayPal... What do you have? Yeah, around $900. So seeing a direct dale for $900 was not a red flag. Especially since he listed it for awhile on other forums with no bites. Looked like a motivated seller at that point. He kept lowering his price. I was not on my guard for a con or scam job... My bad and now I pay for that. 

I'm less on my guard in forums like these. This is not Craigslist where you meet someone in a parking lot and exchange money and item. Never to see or contact that person again. This is a forum with like minded and in most cases respectable older guys with no reason to screw anyone.. Again, my bad for making assumptions. 

When you do many many deals in this companies forums and there is never a problem.. I don't expect there will ever be... Again, my bad.

Learned a lesson? Yes but it's not your point about pricing..


----------



## Micky

So how should a 410 for $900 be any different from one at $1100?

Other than the $200 difference, the fact that he lied should be the thing people take away from this. To say the reverb is fine without and actual reverb board ought to be the second clue. There are so many things not disclosed about this amp it should have sold for a lot less.

At least the mods should have been documented or at least mentioned before the sale...


----------



## Frankv

Micky said:


> So how should a 410 for $900 be any different from one at $1100?
> 
> Other than the $200 difference, the fact that he lied should be the thing people take away from this. To say the reverb is fine without and actual reverb board ought to be the second clue. There are so many things not disclosed about this amp it should have sold for a lot less.
> 
> At least the mods should have been documented or at least mentioned before the sale...


 
Mikey, those are my feelings exactly. To blame me for getting what I paid for by that "410 for $900" statement was really off base. Although I don't think he meant it as a dig against my purshase.. 

The repeated lies about the reverb, all documented on these pages, is just incredible and unforgivable. When I first notified JCchicken about the reverb being broken I was called a lair that just didn't want the amp and was making it up. 

Over and over again i was told "i checked it just before I shipped it" or that I "don't EQ this amp like others" Little did I know at that point what really lurked under the hood.. 

Now here is something I need to put out there.. I now know that jcchicken or Jason as is real name, was not the original owner. I was told later in the deal that he got the amp from his "bedroom player buddy" who never gigged.. So I give Jason an out by writing him that if he didn't know the amp was modded by his buddy just fess up, say so, and we can move ahead... No reply back. 

All this still will never erase that "I tested the reverb before i shipped it" outright lie. I suppose Jason thought he was going to sell the amp to some kid that wouldn't know the difference and wouldn't care. 

Bottom line for me was I purchased this amp purposely with the intention of sending it to Voodoo for the works... I really don't worry much about the "extra money" I have to spend to fix the amp first. Yeah it's about $600 bucks extra. thats before the VOODOO mods... So what, I throw that money away in pickups that get thrown in my parts draw. 

The whole purpose of this reporting is to alert you and everyone that reads this thread 1) don't ever purshase anything by jcchicken, 2) always ask questions in a publc forum about the amp or item so it's on the record for any future paypal claim.. and lastly, don't close a paypal claim until you are absolutely certain that your issue is resolved. I made that mistake...


----------



## Micky

Yeah, the $900 comment was unnecessary, but then this is the guy that boasted about a new Marshall amp and then couldn't fess up to the blatant lie either.

The part that really bothers me is that these dishonest people can actually sleep at night. They must have no conscience at all.

My hopes are that you can get the JVM you have always wanted, and that it works as it is supposed to. I believe fate or karma will fall upon those who cheat others.


----------



## Frankv

Micky said:


> Yeah, the $900 comment was unnecessary, but then this is the guy that boasted about a new Marshall amp and then couldn't fess up to the blatant lie either.
> 
> The part that really bothers me is that these dishonest people can actually sleep at night. They must have no conscience at all.
> 
> My hopes are that you can get the JVM you have always wanted, and that it works as it is supposed to. I believe fate or karma will fall upon those who cheat others.


 
Micky, Thanks brother.. it's appreciated. I am not a victim in the least. I'm happy VooDoo has my amp. I'm happy they are replacing the entire motherboard with Reverb. I am expecially happy it's getting their high level mods with all MM transformers and choke.. 

I'll tell you what happens here.. Over at the JVMForum there are very smart techs that have developed MODS that seem easy, even for someone that never soldered even pickups before, to perform with no training. 

Guys like Jason and his buddy try these "simple mods" and screw up a work of art by Marshall. After you screw up a motherboard there is no return. Trace at Voodoo told me you get ONE shot to solder on these boards before they begin to delaminate. Once that happens it's over. 

As I said, the info over at that JVMForum is incredible. However, before anyone thinks they can go inside a tube amp with a soldering iron and the wrong type of solder is very much mistaken. 

After they screwed this amp with those backyard hack job mods it went up for sale.


----------



## Micky

I have been a member over at the JVMForum for years, I think before I joined here maybe? Anyway they had mods for my Haze and I learned a lot about that amp there.

I have been working on electronics for a long time (over 40 years) and I know what Trace is saying. You can get to the point where you cannot tell someone has worked on a board, but unfortunately there is always more to learn. The JVM is the flagship of the Marshall line, and as such, should not be thought of as an easily modded amp. The circuit traces are delicate, and this amp is much more complicated than many people think. In so many ways I wish I had one, but logic and my wallet dictate otherwise.

I agree with you that it is now time to look forward, and play the shit outta that thing! Any idea when it will be done?


----------



## Frankv

Micky said:


> Any idea when it will be done?


 
Oh yeah... can't wait.. the motherboard was in stock. The Transformers are on the way.. I estimate 2 weeks..


----------



## lovehifi

I don't care if the seller sold it for 500.00. The amp in question was misrepresented and its nothing short of theft by deception. The fact that the seller hasn't returned here to talk about it spells guilt in my opinion. Not only was Franky ripped off and hurt in the deal so is every other person trying to sell something on these forums. Most these deals are made by people that don't know each other and some kind of trust has to be there. Thank goodness the vast majority of deals go fine. I am happy that at least Voodoo will fix the amp and return an amp even better than a new 410H but it doesn't lessen the damage caused by the guy that delivered a product that wasn't like he had described and even with parts missing. Karma will catch up to him one day. I recently sold mine for a couple hundred more than Franky paid but by the time paypal fees, insurance, shipping cost across country and packing were taken out and I counted the change, what I cleared wasn't that much more than what he paid. I live on the east coast and it seems every time I include shipping someone in the furthest corner of Oregon or Washington State buys it. lol. Maybe I will start doing "plus shipping."


----------



## Micky

It certainly does make people, especially like me, very leery of making another transaction here. This type of thing has happened to me here, although I was very reluctant to disclose any of the info here.

When dollar amounts are into the thousands of dollars, what do we have as a guarantee that the buyer as well as the seller will be treated equitably? NONE.

This is not the fault of the forum, it is a direct reflection on the reputation of the parties involved. Unlike auction sites, there is absolutely nothing the forum can do to help, other than to out these crooks, and in many cases even that is futile.

These dishonest people eventually return, hoping to dupe other unsuspecting members into a shady deal. It would be prudent to at least ban, or otherwise warn members of unscrupulous dealings...

I for one will only deal with long-time, well-respected members from now on.


----------



## Frankv

Well stated. As I have said. All efforts to resolve this behind the scene and out of the public pages went to deaf ears. Even the attempts by the mods here have resulted in no replies by the seller. But when you think k about it.... He was caught is an out right lie. I don't believe you will ever see him again..


----------



## FennRx

Not under that screenname at least


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Yes dealing with longtime members. I purchased some tubes from Marty before his closing out sale and he actually would have sent me a few to try and reurn what I don't want had I lived in the US. Not next door but anywhere in US. THAT is trustworthy!


----------



## Micky

Marty is the salt-of-the-earth type of guy.
He has been screwed before, but yet none of what has happened has deterred his determination to have satisfied MF customers. And I don't want to speak for anyone but in this case I would trust Marty with my life. 

Although there have been times where if he could have found me, he may have shot me...


----------



## Frankv

Even at this late date it's not too late for me to forgive this guy just so long as he comes on here and levels with me. Just tell everyone you really didn't test the reverb and that you didn't know it was modded.. Not sure I would believe it but it would go a long way.


----------



## Marshall_Watts87

Frankv said:


> Not sure I agree but ok.. Let me fix that statement " that's what happens when you get a 410 for $900 from a con artist or cheat"' there, that's better.
> 
> In this case it was originally advertised at $1200. Looking on eBay completed sales show many selling used in the $1100 range. Much more then that and they sit there. Take away eBay fees and PayPal... What do you have? Yeah, around $900. So seeing a direct dale for $900 was not a red flag. Especially since he listed it for awhile on other forums with no bites. Looked like a motivated seller at that point. He kept lowering his price. I was not on my guard for a con or scam job... My bad and now I pay for that.
> 
> I'm less on my guard in forums like these. This is not Craigslist where you meet someone in a parking lot and exchange money and item. Never to see or contact that person again. This is a forum with like minded and in most cases respectable older guys with no reason to screw anyone.. Again, my bad for making assumptions.
> 
> When you do many many deals in this companies forums and there is never a problem.. I don't expect there will ever be... Again, my bad.
> 
> Learned a lesson? Yes but it's not your point about pricing..



ya I'm on your side but I would never trust a deal like that.


----------



## Frankv

Marshall_Watts87 said:


> ya I'm on your side but I would never trust a deal like that.



Yeah man, I hear ya on that. I'm over it.


----------



## Frankv

A little update. As you can see... The Chicken dude that stuck me with this amp is on permanent banned... Basically he refused to return any messages from the mods and me about this sale.. Oh well, after dealing thousands of times on the Internet I was bound to get screwed sooner or later..

So the amp is still at voodoo. It's got a new mother board and reverb board. Had the full mod job performed.. I'm just waiting for them to finish... So far it's been a wonderful experience working with Trace and the crew. Full review coming when I get it back.


----------



## Micky

Thanks for the update Frank.


----------



## JustinG60

Frankv said:


> A little update. As you can see... The Chicken dude that stuck me with this amp is on permanent banned... Basically he refused to return any messages from the mods and me about this sale.. Oh well, after dealing thousands of times on the Internet I was bound to get screwed sooner or later..
> 
> So the amp is still at voodoo. It's got a new mother board and reverb board. Had the full mod job performed.. I'm just waiting for them to finish... So far it's been a wonderful experience working with Trace and the crew. Full review coming when I get it back.



I say this with absolute respect for Voodoo ...but have you heard their JVM410H modded in person? i hadn't heard a TSL100 modded in person before i had mine done and it is nothing like it was before. i guess i expected stock but just a little bit better. not changed so drastically. hope you end up loving it


----------



## Frankv

JustinG60 said:


> I say this with absolute respect for Voodoo ...but have you heard their JVM410H modded in person? i hadn't heard a TSL100 modded in person before i had mine done and it is nothing like it was before. i guess i expected stock but just a little bit better. not changed so drastically. hope you end up loving it



I'm an old hot rodder from my 35 years in the car business. Do you know you can sink $10,000 into an engine and only get .1 second better ET times.. Talk about little gain for the money.. 

Lets talk guitars.. I spent $600 on a set of pickups. The improvement was tiny... $150 on Caps and a harness for my Les Paul.. Not sure I hear anything...

So to spend $1000 on Voodoo mods with new trannys... well that's just me. It sure beats sinking more money into my competition grade Colt 1911 in .45 for IDPA shooting on the weekend.. . 

However it turns out... well that's what it is.. I don't care much really. With so many pro players using Voodoo.. they have got to be doing something right..


----------



## chuckmehh

Sorry you got burned, Franky. The seller actually mentioned earlier that I'd vouch for him, and I would have if I had seen this thread earlier! 

I met him in person to swap that JCM800KK he has for...Well, I don't want to tell you guys what for, because I fear you'd ban me forever.  haha 

But, yeah, that trade was perfect. I'm sorry this happened to ya.


----------



## Frankv

chuckmehh said:


> Sorry you got burned, Franky. The seller actually mentioned earlier that I'd vouch for him, and I would have if I had seen this thread earlier!
> 
> I met him in person to swap that JCM800KK he has for...Well, I don't want to tell you guys what for, because I fear you'd ban me forever.  haha
> 
> But, yeah, that trade was perfect. I'm sorry this happened to ya.



It was one of those things man. It happens.

Heres where the seller went wrong. Well, there are a few places he went wrong.. aside from lying that he checked the reverb... impossible right...no reverb board.. where he went wrong was not standing up like a man and coming clean. Tell me you didnt know the amp was butchered up.. Deal with the aftermath. Be a straight shooter and take responsibility. Had that happened I would have come to an agreement and settled this is an easy friendly way... 

But his choice was not to do that or act that way. He chose to run from the problem... So in my mind that kinda means he knew he was screwing the buyer and banked on selling it to some snotnose kid with a rich father.. that aint me. I mean im a father but my kids are all past snotnose status.


----------



## JustinG60

Frankv said:


> I'm an old hot rodder from my 35 years in the car business. Do you know you can sink $10,000 into an engine and only get .1 second better ET times.. Talk about little gain for the money..



yeh, i know exactly what that's like. my father was a professional drag racer for years. i know what it's like to throw a ton of money at a car and not get much in return ...but honestly that is exactly what i hoped for with the mod. small returns for my money.


----------



## Frankv

JustinG60 said:


> yeh, i know exactly what that's like. my father was a professional drag racer for years. i know what it's like to throw a ton of money at a car and not get much in return ...but honestly that is exactly what i hoped for with the mod. small returns for my money.


 
In researching what company I wanted to do the mod I often heard reports that indeed a Voodoo modded amp takes on it's own tone. Was a consideration for me.. Did I want that? Then I thought just how many Pros use Voodoo Modded amps and decided if it's good enough for them it is so for me.

You sound like you are unhappy with the changed sound you are getting from yours.. Is that correct? Can you tell me about it? I mean the thread should morph into something constructive now..


----------



## JustinG60

Frankv said:


> In researching what company I wanted to do the mod I often heard reports that indeed a Voodoo modded amp takes on it's own tone. Was a consideration for me.. Did I want that? Then I thought just how many Pros use Voodoo Modded amps and decided if it's good enough for them it is so for me.
> 
> You sound like you are unhappy with the changed sound you are getting from yours.. Is that correct? Can you tell me about it? I mean the thread should morph into something constructive now..



well... the bass now is overwhelming. i have always used my TSL for modern styles of music so i went with the metal mod. it was supposed to tighten the bottom end and increase bass response, what i got was a ton of bass. they were supposed to increase gain (honestly did not want this but didn't want to pay custom mod prices) and i ended up with a completely new sound to my gain. some of which i would normally like but it has a bit of a Peavey sound to it. i guess that's the hot rodded "buzz saw" sound. all in all it seems like a mod made for people who had a Marshall but wanted it to sound like a different manufacturer's amp but couldn't afford it.

like i originally stated, i like the people at Voodoo. we had our differences when my amp was there, it was properly sorted out due to some miscommunication but definitely made a lot of changes for the amount they charged. i can't be mad at them as i went in blind because there weren't any sound clips on youtube anywhere of this mod. i guess i should break mine out of it's case and make one.

oh, if i didn't have so much sentimental value to it or if it were my only amp, i would sell it.


----------



## Frankv

JustinG60 said:


> well... the bass now is overwhelming. i have always used my TSL for modern styles of music so i went with the metal mod. it was supposed to tighten the bottom end and increase bass response, what i got was a ton of bass. they were supposed to increase gain (honestly did not want this but didn't want to pay custom mod prices) and i ended up with a completely new sound to my gain. some of which i would normally like but it has a bit of a Peavey sound to it. i guess that's the hot rodded "buzz saw" sound. all in all it seems like a mod made for people who had a Marshall but wanted it to sound like a different manufacturer's amp but couldn't afford it.
> 
> like i originally stated, i like the people at Voodoo. we had our differences when my amp was there, it was properly sorted out due to some miscommunication but definitely made a lot of changes for the amount they charged. i can't be mad at them as i went in blind because there weren't any sound clips on youtube anywhere of this mod. i guess i should break mine out of it's case and make one.
> 
> oh, if i didn't have so much sentimental value to it or if it were my only amp, i would sell it.



Well that doesn't sound good at all. You are not happy for sure. In my case, the amp I purchased was so butchered up I never heard a real 410 so it will
be hard for me to judge the changes. Which could be a good thing cause I won't have anything stuck in my head to compare it to.


----------



## Marshall_Watts87

Frankv said:


> The Chicken dude that stuck me with this amp is on permanent banned... Basically he refused to return any messages from the mods and me about this sale..



seems like banning him was a gift for him. now you have no chance of making him atone.


----------



## JustinG60

Frankv said:


> Well that doesn't sound good at all. You are not happy for sure. In my case, the amp I purchased was so butchered up I never heard a real 410 so it will
> be hard for me to judge the changes. Which could be a good thing cause I won't have anything stuck in my head to compare it to.



yeh i'm not knocking the quality of work by any means. i went in blind and didn't get what i expected. kind of my own fault for being a little cheap and not going up there to get a custom mod.


----------



## Ed Hunter

WOW! i read through this and i wanted to say we live in a really sad, sick world!
The guy that got ripped on this JVM is one of the coolest people around and to see him get taken by that douchebag chickenjason is maddening!
if you are wondering why i am so pissed frank did me a real solid for a JVM1 marshall anni. head and is letting me make payments on it not to mention he is only charging me $575 shipped/paypal
otherwise i would not have been able to buy this but he knew i really wanted the marshall so he did me a favor and did not even know me before this. that is the character of the guy that got ripped! *Hey Chickenjason i hope karma bites you right in the ASS!*


----------



## Frankv

Hey man. Thanks for thinking about me. Its appreciated. Ill use this post as an update.. my 410 is still at VooDoo... yeah it has been a good long while now. I spoke to them today and was told everything was done except the trannies. They told me they wanted to play it for awhile before they did the trannies. This way if anything happens it wont blow the new trannies. 

Im really looking forward to putting this sad chapter behind me and moving on with a completely rebuild and modded JVM.



Ed Hunter said:


> WOW! i read through this and i wanted to say we live in a really sad, sick world!
> The guy that got ripped on this JVM is one of the coolest people around and to see him get taken by that douchebag chickenjason is maddening!
> if you are wondering why i am so pissed frank did me a real solid for a JVM1 marshall anni. head and is letting me make payments on it not to mention he is only charging me $575 shipped/paypal
> otherwise i would not have been able to buy this but he knew i really wanted the marshall so he did me a favor and did not even know me before this. that is the character of the guy that got ripped! *Hey Chickenjason i hope karma bites you right in the ASS!*


----------



## Ed Hunter

Frankv said:


> Hey man. Thanks for thinking about me. Its appreciated. Ill use this post as an update.. my 410 is still at VooDoo... yeah it has been a good long while now. I spoke to them today and was told everything was done except the trannies. They told me they wanted to play it for awhile before they did the trannies. This way if anything happens it wont blow the new trannies.
> 
> Im really looking forward to putting this sad chapter behind me and moving on with a completely rebuild and modded JVM.



well on the positive side you are going to be playing/owning a incredible JVM!
Much better than any stocker and stock these things are beasts so your's will be


----------



## Frankv

Ed Hunter said:


> well on the positive side you are going to be playing/owning a incredible JVM!
> Much better than any stocker and stock these things are beasts so your's will be



I got the final estimate. Trace worked with me on the repairs/ updates. Total is just under $1600.00 

Considering a full Voodoo upgrade is $1100... For $500 more I got a brand new Marshall Motherboard and Reverb board. Now the amp is back to life and should serve me for a good long time.

Here is the Voodoo Description. Why in the world would someone butcher up an amp like this... I just don't get it. Hey ChickenFace... You reading this... Fu$ken Coward... 

 _Customer Reports; Reverb not working, FX-Loop Buttons & other buttons on back seem stuck /_​ _frozen in place, Amp was just retubed, Please look over everything & report back_​ _Visual Inspection; R137 has been cut / disconnected from circuit, R82 has been cut / poorly_​ _resoldered, Switches SW1, SW2, SW3, SW4 are "sprung", IE: shorting leaves are not making_​ _proper contact as someone has purposely bent them, Digital Reverb is not working as someone has_​ _removed the Digital Reverb printed circuit board (PCB), Numerous faulty solder connections due_​ _to prior tech attempting to repair amplifier. Bench Test & Audio Test - Fail. No audio present._​ _Contact Marshall USA Division to acquire pricing for replacement of Main PCB & Digital Reverb_​_PCB, Generate Estimate, Phone Customer 07-17-2014 11:35am to discuss repair options

_


----------



## Ed Hunter

Frankv said:


> I got the final estimate. Trace worked with me on the repairs/ updates. Total is just under $1600.00
> 
> Considering a full Voodoo upgrade is $1100... For $500 more I got a brand new Marshall Motherboard and Reverb board. Now the amp is back to life and should serve me for a good long time.
> 
> Here is the Voodoo Description. Why in the world would someone butcher up an amp like this... I just don't get it. Hey ChickenFace... You reading this... Fu$ken Coward...
> 
> _Customer Reports; Reverb not working, FX-Loop Buttons & other buttons on back seem stuck /_​ _frozen in place, Amp was just retubed, Please look over everything & report back_​ _Visual Inspection; R137 has been cut / disconnected from circuit, R82 has been cut / poorly_​ _resoldered, Switches SW1, SW2, SW3, SW4 are "sprung", IE: shorting leaves are not making_​ _proper contact as someone has purposely bent them, Digital Reverb is not working as someone has_​ _removed the Digital Reverb printed circuit board (PCB), Numerous faulty solder connections due_​ _to prior tech attempting to repair amplifier. Bench Test & Audio Test - Fail. No audio present._​ _Contact Marshall USA Division to acquire pricing for replacement of Main PCB & Digital Reverb_​_PCB, Generate Estimate, Phone Customer 07-17-2014 11:35am to discuss repair options
> 
> _



he glued the push in buttons? cut a resistor? his soldering skills suck ass as anyone can plainly see in the pics
so all in all he used a brand new JVM for his experiment ampWTF
I think these amps kill in stock form so i have NO CLUE to what he "thought" he was going to accomplish butchering it up like that?
in this thread he had the nerve to mention some amp tech that lives near him? well IF that is the guy that did this to the JVM go back to your day job buddy cause you aint no amp tech! not even close!


----------



## Ed Hunter

JCChicken88 said:


> It worked when it left my house. Such a little problem such as reverb don't u think I would've addressed that before shipping it to u? I have a world renown amp tech 5 mins from my house (big crunch). I would've took it there no problem if there was anything wrong with the amp. You have been nothing but shady since I first started negotiations with u about this amp. I shouldve expected this. But im just not gonna give u your money back based on your word, I don't even know you!



FOUND IT! "world renown amp tech" ? I never heard of him did you? what a asshole!


----------



## Frankv

Ed Hunter said:


> he glued the push in buttons? cut a resistor? his soldering skills suck ass as anyone can plainly see in the pics
> so all in all he used a brand new JVM for his experiment ampWTF
> I think these amps kill in stock form so i have NO CLUE to what he "thought" he was going to accomplish butchering it up like that?
> in this thread he had the nerve to mention some amp tech that lives near him? well IF that is the guy that did this to the JVM go back to your day job buddy cause you aint no amp tech! not even close!



It is hard to fathom, isn't it? To take a $3200 amp and do that to it.. Just hard to believe. Clearly this is a case where someone has gone over to the JVMforum and gathered up some of the mods listed there for PROS and decided he would try his hand at it.. after all, how hard could it be right? Good Grief. 

So telling that this Pri$k would just disappear and never come here to answer these questions like a man. Hence his CHICKEN user name.. So fitting it is..


----------



## Frankv

Ed Hunter said:


> he glued the push in buttons? !


 
Yeah, that's the one that has me puzzled. Why in the world would someone epoxy the effects loop buttons. What mod has anyone doing that... and for want purpose.. Oh, wait a minute.. isn't that the "Your Loop Circuit Won't Work Anymore" Mod? Yeah I bet that's it.


----------



## MartyStrat54

A JVM is a modern sounding amp. Using Mercury transformers will give the JVM even more modern tone. Some people describe it as being more "hifi."


----------



## Ed Hunter

Frankv said:


> Yeah, that's the one that has me puzzled. Why in the world would someone epoxy the effects loop buttons. What mod has anyone doing that... and for want purpose.. Oh, wait a minute.. isn't that the "Your Loop Circuit Won't Work Anymore" Mod? Yeah I bet that's it.


----------



## Ed Hunter

Frankv said:


> It is hard to fathom, isn't it? To take a $3200 amp and do that to it.. Just hard to believe. Clearly this is a case where someone has gone over to the JVMforum and gathered up some of the mods listed there for PROS and decided he would try his hand at it.. after all, how hard could it be right? Good Grief.
> 
> So telling that this Pri$k would just disappear and never come here to answer these questions like a man. Hence his CHICKEN user name.. So fitting it is..



 yeah that CHICKEN screen name had me think that too!


----------



## Frankv

Hey guys, I wanted to say that our MOD Martystrat54 really tried to help out with this situation. I appreciated that very much and wanted to say so in a public space.. 

Thanks Marty.


----------



## FennRx

Ed Hunter said:


> he glued the push in buttons?



this could be a huge tone bonus if he used hide glue


----------



## Frankv

FennRx said:


> this could be a huge tone bonus if he used hide glue



Dude, that's just it. The buttons were glued with tone robbing epoxy..


----------



## FennRx

Frankv said:


> Dude, that's just it. The buttons were glued with tone robbing epoxy..



Amateurs *shakes head*


----------



## Frankv

Thread update... 

Would you guys believe that as of this date Voodoo still has not sent my amp back? They have it for going on 2 months.


----------



## 4Horseman

Damn, that sucks. I wonder what their average turn around time is. Hopefully you don't need it for any gigs soon. It must feel good being a POS who sells people broken crap. Karma man, that douche will get his in the end.


----------



## Frankv

4Horseman said:


> Damn, that sucks. I wonder what their average turn around time is. Hopefully you don't need it for any gigs soon. It must feel good being a POS who sells people broken crap. Karma man, that douche will get his in the end.



I spoke to Trace days after I sent in the amp. He told me 2 weeks. Parts were available from Marshall and Mercury Magnetics.. So seeing this kind of delay is not normal. Their website says 5 to 7 day turn around. 

I can only gather that there is some problem they have there with either the motherboard or their mods that has caused this delay.. Either that or they put me on the back burner for their "rock star" jobs.. 

The problem I have here is one of communications with VooDoo.. I am not remotely looking to blast the company but 3 weeks ago I was told on the phone that it would be one week longer.. That they were "testing it". That the motherboard and mods were done... and after testing they would drop in the Transformers.. Again, 3 weeks ago... Disappointed is not the right word here.

Regarding the Pri$k that sold me this crap.. I have a long memory...

VooDoos bill is in excess of $1600. $900 of that was the mods with transformers.. the rest to "fix" the butcher mods that were outlined in this thread.


----------



## 4Horseman

Well I hope your luck changes. I actually thought about buying that amp.....it definitly would have sent me to the anger thread.


----------



## minerman

Sorry 'bout all your trouble Frankv....damn that really blows man, I'd be ready to find that guy & deal with him in person if it were me....

I had actually considered buying this amp, but opted for a new DSL100 instead, glad I did now (no offense Frankv...sorry for all your trouble man)...


----------



## Cookinman

1st post - been lurking a while - WOW - I just read this whole thread.....all I can say is HOLY CRAP. I am looking for a decent $ for a used 410 also and was kinda bummed when I saw Franky had bought this one.....till I read on. Sorry to see someone get the shaft like that. I also do lots of online purchases and so far so good.....But damn. Either way if theres anyone else that has one looking to sell, pls PM me. Franky, I also live in coral Springs BTW....


----------



## Stringjunkie

Itll be wicked when he gets it back though.


----------



## Frankv

Cookinman said:


> 1st post - been lurking a while - WOW - I just read this whole thread.....all I can say is HOLY CRAP. I am looking for a decent $ for a used 410 also and was kinda bummed when I saw Franky had bought this one.....till I read on. Sorry to see someone get the shaft like that. I also do lots of online purchases and so far so good.....But damn. Either way if theres anyone else that has one looking to sell, pls PM me. Franky, I also live in coral Springs BTW....



Hey man.. I'm in Coral Springs too.. PM me maybe we can do a little jamming to together.. I am in dire need for a jamming partner..


----------



## Frankv

Hey guys, Thanks so much for all the words of support and concern. It is appreciated. 

So FINALLY, my 410 is in the hands of FedEx and is on the way back. I have had an incredible phone conversation with Trace at Voodoo yesterday. Perhaps an hour long. Talking shit about amps, mods, guitar players, bands he worked with, how he get started... it went on and on.. I could have chatted with him for hours.. I actually had to cut him short cause I needed to get some work done.. 

If you ever get a chance to call VooDoo.. see if you can get Trace. The guy is just top shelf all the way. A real cool cat for sure.. 

He told my that I am going to love my basically brand new VooDoo Modded Marshall. Its' been completely rebuilt with all new Marshall circuit boards, MM Voodoo designed Transformers, MM Voodoo designed Choke... Yes a new Reverb Board and completely tested for weeks. Now that I am at the end of this nightmare I am kinda happy... Well, I'll be really happy when it gets here and I can plug my 92 LP into her.. Then the fun starts.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Clips!


----------



## Frankv

Look what FedEx delivered me today.... OMG... I just finished playing for a couple hours. My wife is so pissed at me I'm gonna have to take her to dinner.

Needless to say it sounds freaking incredible... 











I'm like a kid in an adult store..


----------



## kmanick

New member here, I just read through this entire thread.
Holy crap what a dick of a seller.
I'm glad you finally got it back and you're happy with it.
I recently bought a JVM 210H off of the Gear page for a ridiculous price and was very nervous about it until it actually arrived. I've opened it up and it's all original and everything works, but that deal could've easily gone south too.
It's a killer amp and I am actually thinking of tinkering with a couple of the mods that are discussed over on the JVM forum. this is making me think maybe I should have a 'real tech" do them for me.


----------



## Frankv

kmanick said:


> New member here, I just read through this entire thread.
> Holy crap what a dick of a seller.
> I'm glad you finally got it back and you're happy with it.
> I recently bought a JVM 210H off of the Gear page for a ridiculous price and was very nervous about it until it actually arrived. I've opened it up and it's all original and everything works, but that deal could've easily gone south too.
> It's a killer amp and I am actually thinking of tinkering with a couple of the mods that are discussed over on the JVM forum. this is making me think maybe I should have a 'real tech" do them for me.



Don't mess with it.. No need..


----------



## Frankv

I wanted to throw an update on this saga.. So I can't tell you just how good this JVM sounded.. I say sounded in past tense because I got offered some pretty good money to sell it.. Basically giving me all my money back for both the original purchase, the repairs and the Voodoo mods.. So she gone now.. BUT, the lesson Chicken shit taught me will remain..


----------

